# Noticias y eventos > Encuentros >  ¡¡¡ NI el 20 ni el 28, Quedada en Barcelona el Sábado 13 !!!

## Andrew

Por un Lado tenemo al Amigo A.Marín que comenta de quedar el Domingo 26... y por otro lado tenemos un porst "que se ha perdido" para quedar el Sábado 20... 

Como lo organizamos ?

AL FINAL QUEDADA EL SÁBADO 13 !!!

----------


## A.Marin

yo pienso mejor el 28 por que alomejor alguien quiere ir a lo de andorra o pasarla a este sabado dia 13 que si que puede black como vosotros digais

----------


## letang

¿Cómo puede ser un sábado "20" y un domingo "26"?

Sábado 20 (+7) sábado 27 (+1) domingo 28

----------


## dante

Es lo que pasa cuando mas de una persona se pone a decir fechas jeje, que se preduce mucha confusión... Y alfinal ni iran a la del dia 20, y menos la del 26 que es viernes... y la del domingo 28 tampoco porque tenia que ser el 26... pero era viernes...
 :roll: 

Yo ya digo que el 20 seguramente no podré.

----------


## Andrew

Ale ale... menos caxondeito que ya lo he rectificado... he hecho desaparecer el 6 y ha aparecido un 8... TACHAAAAN !!

----------


## The Black Prince

A mi solo me va bién el 13, luego ya me piro a USA.


Un abrazo,

----------


## A.Marin

pues entonces mejor el 13 para todos no?

----------


## Andrew

Yo me apunto... sea el dia que sea...

así pues, para el 13 somos, de momento, The black Prince,A.MArín y yo...

Alguien dá mas ?

----------


## MagoMero

Buenas...
Menudo follón se ha armao! jiji   :Wink:  

En fin, no me gustaría que Black Prince se fuese a USA sin que nos podamos despedir como diós manda...  :Lol:  

Contad conmigo para el 13!

Por cierto...¿Nemesis, 3Diamantes... dónde estais..? ¿Pensais pasaros un rato? :?:  :?:  :?: 

Saludos

----------


## Andrew

Visto lo visto he modificado el anuncion principal para que se vea desde el índice que la quedada es el 13...

----------


## MAURI

Si no surge nada imprevisto, alli estaré.
Tonicus....la has vuelto a liar!!

----------


## The Black Prince

> Buenas...
> Menudo follón se ha armao! jiji   
> 
> En fin, no me gustaría que Black Prince se fuese a USA sin que nos podamos despedir como diós manda...  
> 
> Contad conmigo para el 13!
> 
> Por cierto...¿Nemesis, 3Diamantes... dónde estais..? ¿Pensais pasaros un rato? :?:  :?:  :?: 
> 
> Saludos


  :Oops:   :Oops:   :Oops:   :Oops:   :Oops:   :Oops:   :Oops:   :Oops:   :Oops:   :Oops:

----------


## Arnau

yo si puedo (vaya que si) estaré el sabado, pero como espectador, para ver que tal es esto

y haber si me animo para la siguiente
jej

salut!

----------


## MAURI

esto se anima!!

----------


## MagoMero

Por cierto...
entiendo que seguimos quedando en el mismo lugar y la misma hora de siempre..... 17.00 en Zurich... pero....
¿Sabeis que a estas horas están haciendo NADA X AQUI?!!!! :Confused: ?

 :-(  :-(  :-(  :-(  :-(  :-( 

Se podría plantear un pequeño retraso de la hora de quedada :?:  :?:  :?: 

Bueno, no quiero ser yo quien la lie más!

Saludos

----------


## Andrew

ESTOY TOTALMENTE DEACUERDO CON TU PUNTUALIZACIÓN !!!

Quedamos a las 18:00 ??
Todo el mundo está deacuerdo ??


P.D.: De todas formas, yo grabo siempre el programa...

----------


## Ricky Berlin

Uh? quedar a las 18:00 es como quedar a las 17!!! el programa se acaba a esa hora, con lo que "nos lo seguimos perdiendo"

Bueno, no creo que pueda ir este finde, pero espero que os lo paseis bien!!! sobretodo no os olvideis de hacerle juegos a la rubia con escotes

Un saludo

----------


## Andrew

Bueno... QUE ALGUIEN PROPONGA UNA HORA !!!

yo me comprometo a pasarle el programa grabado en DVD a quien se haya quedado sin verlo...

----------


## Ricky Berlin

Mira, a las 17. Quien se quede en casa viendo el nxa, pues que te llame cuando "salga" para saber por donde estais  :117: 

Facil  :Wink1:

----------


## A.Marin

si alguien quiere mi movil que me mande un privado

----------


## The Black Prince

> ESTOY TOTALMENTE DEACUERDO CON TU PUNTUALIZACIÓN !!!
> 
> Quedamos a las 18:00 ??
> Todo el mundo está deacuerdo ??
> 
> 
> P.D.: De todas formas, yo grabo siempre el programa...


Por mi bién no creo que nadie tenga demasiado problema, yo vengo desde valldoreix y si acaba a las 17:30 llego a las 18:00 sobrado.

Un abrazo,

----------


## Arnau

pero de todas formas NxA, casi todo es habla, osea, que lo pintan como un gran juego, y después hacen algo tipico, o alguna variación, pero entonces, al pintar el súperultrahipermega juego que van a hacer, quando lo ves, dices, bueno, es bueno, pero tanto como para lo que decian.
y en cambio, si te lo hicieran sin pintarlo tan grande y bueno, pues tendria más efecto

pero como es el unico programa que hacen en la tele así de magia y tal, pues que se le va a hacer, lo bueno era el de Ilusuionadors, en tv3, ese si que estava bien



venga, pues al final que es, a las cinco, no?

salut





editado:

P.D.: por cierto, es que me queria comprar unas barajas black tiger y gost y tal, y ví unas ofertas de 12 barajas con descuento, y claro todas para mi, mejor no jejj, y bueno, es por si a alguien le interesara

como somos de barcelona pensé que seria más fácil organizarnos

ahí van las ofertas:


black tiger, ghost, y tailho http://www.ellusionist.com/order/12-...nist-Cards.php

y las masters edition: http://www.ellusionist.com/order/Bic...ying-Cards.php

----------


## Andrew

A.Marin... Nos vemos con Arnau a las 5 allí ?
y nos esperamos a que vaya viniendo la gente...

Me sumo a lo dicho... quien quiera mi móvil, que me envie un mp.



AH, POR CIERTO !! QUE ME HE CAMBIADO EL NOMBRE !!
TONICUS --> pasa a ser --> ANDREW
(pero sigo siendo el mismo....)

----------


## Arnau

merda

hay que saber una cosa, yo solo tengo16 anys, de aquí poco 17, y resulta que como es puente con mis padres nos vamos al pueblo, y entonces no podré venir



pero si podré venir a la siguiente (si al final haceis la del dia 20)

bueno, pues nada más, que no podré... buaaa con la ilusión que me hacia...


pues eso, ya nos veremos el 20

salut!

----------


## Andrew

Vaya... lo siento tio

----------


## MagoMero

Xavales....
yo pasaré a las 18.00... así que nos vemos allí...
Andrew, A.Marin. por favor, enviadme un privado con vuestros moviles por si  las moscas!!!

Y recordad que yo vengo con muchas ganas de hacerle magia a la gente... que lo del viena me motiva... pero necesito carne profana!!!   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  


Saludos,

----------


## Némesis

Lo siento, pero ese día tengo entrada para el Festival de Cine de Sitges.
Esta vez fallaré.

Abrazos a todos.

----------


## A.Marin

y dante?
yo estare ally desde las 5

----------


## MAURI

Andrew y yo tambien estaremos a las 5.00.

----------


## A.Marin

haver todo el mundo a las 5 por que nada x aqui aora lo hacen a las 9:30
a las 5 empieza brainiac, asi que ya no teneis escusa a las 5 buscar a alguien con bicycle Jumbo!!

----------


## MagoMero

Teneis un par de vídeos en mi blog... 
magomero.wordpress.com


pero la próxima vez menos viena y más "performance"... 
tengo hambre de profanos!

 :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:  

Saludos

----------


## Andrew

Afoto !!!

En el viena sábado 13-10-07...
Mauri haciendo "el dado que no gira" ante MagoMero, A.Marin y The Black Prince...

----------

